# Tempo de compilação

## JoaoP-Vieira

Atualmente uso Arch linux mas estou penssando em ultilizar o Gentoo para aprender mais sobre Linux.

Mas o que mais me deixa preucupado é o tempo de compilação, vi relatos de pessoas que demoraram

quase um dia inteiro com uma maquina boa para compilar todo o sistema. E em casa não é apenas eu

que usa o computador. Sei que não tem como saber com certeza quanto tempo levaria para compilar

tudo, mas será que alguém ai poderia me dar uma ideia de quanto tempo levaria só para compilar o

basico do Gentoo?

Minha configuração:

i5 9400F

8GB DDR4

SSD de 120GB

----------

## WesleyL

Para falar a verdade os tempos de compilações não são tão demorados, ainda mais em hardware moderno. A maioria dos programas levam poucos segundos ou minutos para compilar, com excessão de alguns nomes como Chromium, Rust, Firefox, gcc, qtwebengine, webkit-gtk, etc. Configurar o seu make.conf de maneira efetiva vai reduzir muito os tempos de compilações.  Quanto ao tempo necessário para uma instalação inicial não se preocupe, você pode fazer em etapas, basta você montar a partição onde pretende instalar o Gentoo e fazer um chroot, depois disso é só continuar de onde parou.

----------

## matheus1760

Tenho um notebook com um processador uma geração mais antiga do que a sua configuração e é realmente como o pequeno sapo falou, poucos programas realmente demoram pra compilar. O firefox demorou, no meu caso.Também é importantíssimo ler a wiki, acho melhor do que assistindo algum vídeo, e saber configurar o MAKEOPTS e o EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS para compilar em paralelo (mais de um e-build ao mesmo tempo.

----------

